

Ask HN: Is there a Yipit for Freelance Job Sites? - livestyle

I havent ben able to find an aggregator of daily freelance job listings.<p>Sites would include
odesk
guru
freelancer
craigslist
etc<p>Know of any?
======
OafTobark
Someone else posted this on HN but is in the middle of an ugly trademark
dispute: [http://freelancer.fm/](http://freelancer.fm/)

~~~
livestyle
I wonder if an alert based system would be more beneficial.

Think google alerts for freelance sites.

